# Fun!



## Tabi (Jun 24, 2012)

I got an idea with the "Negativity" post to start a thread where you post a picture of yourself, tell a little story about yourself, and then post a picture of your hedgie(s) and tell a story about them! Thought it might get us all aquainted better and friendlier. You don't have to if you dont want to!
I'll start. 
Here's me and my boyfriend at lake isabelle:








Living in Colorado definitely has it's perks! Beautiful scenery and mountain air! I love sewing, swimming, horse back riding and rock climbing. I actually used to compete in Barrel racing. Then I transitioned to Motocross.... did that for a few years... And now, I don't race anything, sadly 
Here's my baby, Neytiri:








She's such a sweetheart. She never balls or hisses, but she never sits still either! She's pretty crazy and loves to run around and circle trees in the backyard. Her favorite toy is a clear rubber ball with water and beads inside. She can't figure out how to get the beads out which I guess is why it's so entertaining. Haha 

Now it's your turn


----------



## ktdid (Aug 7, 2012)

I think this is good thread idea. We talk about our hedgies but not much about ourselves here.
[attachment=1:2lqwxjzk]tumblr_m63efz6tUH1qcjufoo1_500.jpg[/attachment:2lqwxjzk]
So I'm Kt. I'm in grad school and I am an artist and freelance designer on the side. I collect nail polish, love to travel (lived in Florence, Italy for a bit in undergrad), and I'm obsessed with matte red lipstick and winged eyeliner. I wear them almost every day.
[attachment=0:2lqwxjzk]409624_10102203235929383_1186306106_n.jpg[/attachment:2lqwxjzk]
This is Fitzwilliam literally 2 minutes after I picked him up from the breeder. He is my first an only hedgie and he is just the chillest, cuddliest little dude ever. Recently he got a new, bigger wheel courtesy of a friend who made it for us. He took to it as soon as I put it in his cage and when I woke up around 4am to the use the restroom that morning I peeked in his cage to check on him. Well he was all cuddled up sleeping in it. I decided he must be in love. I have caught him lounging on it once or twice since then. lol.


----------



## notmyrobot (Jul 16, 2012)

I meant to do this a long time ago, when you first started this thread haha that didnt work out too well.









Anyway! I'm Amanda, im 23 & momma to a human 3.5 year old boy named Carson. I love it.  For now im a stay at home mom & My fiance works as a limo driver. I'm doing some upgrading of highschool courses & applying for the LPN course next year 









We just got our first Hedgie Avery almost a month ago  She's pretty laid back & loves cuddling. She doesn't put her quills up but she does huff occasionally if shes startled, its kind of amusing haha shes all bark and no bite.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

I just saw this thread and it's a great idea.


Quigley in Hair by HeatherAsh44, on Flickr

I'm Heather. You can sort of see Quigley in that picture too. I love to sew, cross stitch, embroider, do paper crafts. I'm obsessed with Star Trek, all of them, I like video games, mostly platformers and racing games. I'm decent at some racing games but my Fiance always wins. Oh yeah that's another thing, I just got engaged so yeah my BF who I've been living with for 5 years in my fiance now. lol I'm still getting used to calling him that!  My Fiance is a big board gamer so I've ended up playing lots of board games as well, my favs are probably Dominion, Settlers of Catan, Pandemic, Zooloretto, and Tobago. Google them if you've never heard of these games there's a whole world of board games you've never seen if you've only ever played monopoly and life.

I had a hedgehog in high school named crittur he died suddenly after a year. When I moved out on my own I eventually got another hedgehog Quigley who was 2 years old. He lived for another two years and then I stopped coming on the forum for a while. He died just over a year ago on Feb. 19th. Quigley was my grumpy old man and I had so much fun with him. In the picture you can see he was obsessed with hair, he'd always make a bee-line for my head during snuggle time. I've posted about him lots on the forum so I don't think I'll say much more. Just that I loved him and can't wait until I'm at a place in my life where I can have another hedgehog. Hopefully that will be soon!


----------



## artistshrugged (Sep 5, 2012)

This is me and my siblings:










I'm the one in the middle. I am actually a triplet so this is us celebrating our 22nd birthday. I'm going to answer some of the more common triplet questions here haha: No we are not identical, that would be terrible for my poor brother, I cannot read their minds, and I am not sure if we are 'closer' than regular siblings because I have no basis for comparison. For the first time, though, we are all living at least 5 hours apart and it has been quite strange. I am an artist, currently living in Toronto for an art residency sort of thing. I'm also looking into other opportunities, especially working in a gallery or a museum. You can see some of my art at tmoir.blogspot.com, although you will also realize I am terrible at updating. I am also currently in a long distance relationship with my boyfriend of 3 years. It is very difficult because we lived together last year.










This is Reggie during a foot bath. He pretends to hate them, and will spend all sorts of time trying to climb out of the tub. He is actually getting quite good at it, so I am constantly wrestling him back in until his feet are clean. I think he secretly loves them, though. After any sort of bath he is really friendly and active. He is way more apt to play and explore instead of his usual sleepy self.


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

The first picture is of Squiggy, my first and only hedgie at the moment. Hes a super quirky, loving little guy that I absolutely adore. He turned 3 years old in June, and he was a rehome.

The second one is of me  My name is Persephone, but most call me Seph. I love books, writing, art, calligraphy, video games and hedgehogs! I live with my bf of 3 years with our two cats Nova & Kovu.


----------



## ktdid (Aug 7, 2012)

artistshrugged said:


> I am actually a triplet so this is us celebrating our 22nd birthday.
> 
> You can see some of my art at tmoir.blogspot.com, although you will also realize I am terrible at updating.


+1 for triplet and +1 for your art. Love it. I do mixed media work as well but yours is so light and airy in comparison. Beautiful and whimsical! I like to use a lot of black and contrast brights and silver tones in my pieces.


----------



## artistshrugged (Sep 5, 2012)

> +1 for triplet and +1 for your art. Love it. I do mixed media work as well but yours is so light and airy in comparison. Beautiful and whimsical! I like to use a lot of black and contrast brights and silver tones in my pieces.


thank you ktdid! I'd love to see some of your artwork. I love a good gleaming silver in art, too!


----------



## ktdid (Aug 7, 2012)

Oh man I am so bad at photographing my stuff. But here is one close up of my biggest piece and then some wedding photos from a gallery when my work was being shown. Most of those pieces are acrylic, modeling paste, caulk and wire on canvas. Oh and a few galvanized plumping or electric fixtures. I dunno what they are I just walk around the hardware store looking for shapes I like. lol.


----------



## laurentj23 (Aug 22, 2012)

This is us. Getting married in dec! We are exerciseholic and love animals. Things that we do for fun involved sweat, heart racing or something involung animals. We love hanging out at petsmart especially when they're having the adoption thingy.



























And this is our son Durian. He loves working out! Just like his parents! Lol


----------



## Tabi (Jun 24, 2012)

ktdid! Your artwork is amazing


----------



## artistshrugged (Sep 5, 2012)

ktdid I love your work!! I wasn't sure what to expect from your description but it looks great!


----------



## ktdid (Aug 7, 2012)

Oh, gawrsh. Thanks guys.


----------



## Tym4myself (Jul 17, 2012)

Hi everyone, My name is Vanessa and my hubby is Tim. We've been married for almost 7 years and are best friends.  I am a stay at home mom, home maker and a slave to my animals, but I love every minute! I have 3 dogs (all labradors who are all related), 1 fat cat and 2 hedgies. My hobbies/pastimes include learning everything hedgehog related, playing MMO games on my computer, and doing things with my family. Here are some pictures. 

Tim and I









Lucy learning about Guild Wars 2 (mmo game)









Sparty showing his charming side. We see that maybe once a week. 









My labs: Molly, Abbie and Henry


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

You and your husband are an adorable couple! His eyes are gorgeous! Sparty smiles!!!!!!!! I am in love with your labs!!! Its so nice to see little Miss Lucy doing so well.


----------



## ktdid (Aug 7, 2012)

That pic of Sparty is adorable!


----------



## jkwan (Apr 23, 2012)

This is me and my boyfriend:
[attachment=0:3qatgvf0]Meandtu.jpg[/attachment:3qatgvf0]
Please excuse the expression, we were at a birthday supper and my mouth is full :lol:. I'm an automotive service technician (our fancy way of saying mechanic) in Saskatchewan, Canada, and love what I do (most of the time)! Saskatchewan tends to get overlooked a lot, but we love it and plan to raise a family of more than just us and DumDum here someday!
[attachment=1:3qatgvf0]bluesteel.JPG[/attachment:3qatgvf0]
This is Dumbledore, with his best model face on! He loves mealies and liner diving, and general messing-up-his-cage activities. Nice to meet everyone!


----------



## ashjac18 (May 18, 2012)

I feel like a youngin ;-;

Hiiiii my name is Ashley but I go by Ash,
I'm 18 and living at home I hope to attend art school in the future but have also been thinking about becoming a vet or animal rescue officer.
I have a parakeet named Pixel, two rabbits (Dash and Dolly), a japanese fighting fish named emperor Po, and a cat named Stanley along with my hedgie.

This is my boyfriend and I, were both into video games and many other things! We have hats to represent the pokemon plusle and minun.









I love the band Green Day, here is a picture I drew of Billie Joe! (Its my dream to see them in concert)









I got my first hedgie quite recently and I'm super lucky to have a friendly little guy!
(though he isnt that fond of other people)
His name is Allen :3


----------

